# Four Country Gals 2014 births



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

FF Nubian Doe, twins, one of each. Doeling 7 lbs, buckling 8lbs. Mom was a bottle baby and we are having trouble getting her to nurse. Two person job to milk her. We milked her enough to get some colostrum in babies. She did a half-a**ed job of cleaning them and we had to finish that. She had easy births of both and didn't need any help. We went in and finished cleaning them and dried them off while she was out eating her breakfast totally unconcerned they were inside crying. It was cold enough last night to put ice on buckets and the wind was howling and didn't want the little buggers to take a chill. Little girl has white spot on head, little boy has white ears. My Border Collie doesn't mind that momma is ignoring them. She finished the finishing touches on the cleanup while momma ate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats x2 on the beautiful kids!


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, due to the fact that we had such a span of birth dates, I decided not to post all as they happened. We have 12 does, Alpines, and Nubians. We had total of 22 kids (thankfully all live births) and out of that 22, there were 4 doelings and rest bucklings. Last 2 boys were born yesterday. Only one is being difficult about nursing. She is nursing the one, but balking on the other. We are supplementing with goat milk in bottle when he seems like he needs it. Her mom was a bottle baby so the Chapter in her book didn't get written about nursing. Her little boys when born were 5lbs and a touch over 5. They are really tiny compared to other babies we have had.

We are milking 6 does and one is already drying up which would have been the 7th. All in all had a very good lambing and kidding season. Our cow is the last to have her's and she is due the end of the month maybe first of next.


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

They are so pretty! love the color!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful kids! I hope mom's mothering instincts kick in soon...


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What a beautiful rich color on those kids ! Congrats and hope Mom steps up soon


----------

